# Alphabet Soup



## wvdawg

How about we start a new game?  Post up a photo of something that starts with each consecutive letter of the alphabet.  

Rules:  
1.  The first post is A, the next B, the next C, etc.  all the way through the alphabet.  
2.  Only extra rule is that a poster has to sit out for at least two consecutive posts (alphabet letters) once they add to the thread.  

When we get to Z we start over at A and keep it going.  So who wants to kick it off with the letter A?


----------



## BERN

*How about...*

... ammunition


----------



## DSGB

*Bear*


----------



## wvdawg

*C*

Castles in the sand.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Doves


----------



## DSGB

*Eggs*


----------



## wvdawg

*F*

Fancy Feathers


----------



## BERN

*grapes*

grapes


----------



## rip18

How about I double up on "H's" with the alliterative Harris's Hawk


----------



## carver

*Injuns!*

a plate from my childhood


----------



## kc6bsm

Jewelry Box


----------



## Lukikus2

Knife


----------



## wvdawg

*L*

Lamp


----------



## rip18

*M is for...*

M is for Marbled Godwit


----------



## BERN

*N*

Nimitz


----------



## DSGB

*O*

Okra


----------



## wvdawg

*P*

peaceful


----------



## rip18

*Q is for...*

Q is for quail.

Except her "official" name is northern bobwhite, and my grandfather always called them partridges.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Nice Racks  but where the heck do they go when season starts


----------



## DSGB

*Sssssss*

Snake


----------



## Canuck5

Train


----------



## wvdawg

*U*

Unique


----------



## BERN

*V*

Veteran


----------



## Canuck5

Whales


----------



## rip18

*X is for...*

X is for Yellow-eyed Grass, but only because it is in the genus _Xyris_.


----------



## wvdawg

*Y*

yellow umbrellas


----------



## Canuck5

*Z*

Zoe


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*

A is for antlion larvae (aka doodlebug).


----------



## wvdawg

*B =*

*B*irthday cake at the track.


----------



## Canuck5

*c*

Cozy cottage


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Dang Dawg knows how to take it easy on a hot summer night


----------



## wvdawg

*E*

Early morning


----------



## BERN

*F*

Faith


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Golf ball


----------



## wvdawg

*H = hungry*

My newest grand-daughter.


----------



## carver

*Indian*

Mounds


----------



## carver

She's a cutie Dennis


----------



## wvdawg

carver said:


> She's a cutie Dennis



Thanks Jerry - how is Kevin's little one?


----------



## BERN

*J*

Java Jive


----------



## carver

wvdawg said:


> Thanks Jerry - how is Kevin's little one?



A pic. is worth a thousand words (Penny's having a ball)


----------



## wvdawg

What a happy face!  Thanks grandpa Jerry!

Oh, and for everyone else, let's make this the letter K - Kevin's little one!


----------



## Canuck5

Lake Michigan (unsalted)


----------



## 01Foreman400

Memories....


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*

*N* is for a *N*ight-time shot of part of the swimming pool at the Hilton Garden Inn in downtown Austin, TX earlier this week.


----------



## wvdawg

O = Ocean


----------



## yellowhammer73

p proud dad


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

Quiet


----------



## 01Foreman400

Rabbit


----------



## mrs. hornet22

S is for snake.


----------



## Canuck5

*T*

Tanks.  Stand back Ms. Hornet, let me see if I can get that snake!  (Captured Syrian tanks)


----------



## wvdawg

U = Ugly mugg!


----------



## Canuck5

*V*

Vancouver


----------



## rip18

*W is for...*

Very cool stuff, y'all!

W is for Western Painted Turtle from near Ninepipes Lodge in Montana.


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

He marked an "X" on the side of the boat, so I knew where to catch fish.  It didn't work.


----------



## wvdawg

Wasn't your turn yet, but we'll take it! 

X is a tough one!


----------



## wvdawg

Y = yellow grass skirt


----------



## Canuck5

wvdawg said:


> Wasn't your turn yet, but we'll take it!
> 
> X is a tough one!



(yeah, I know, but I had to sneak that one in!   )


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Canuck5 said:


> (yeah, I know, but I had to sneak that one in!   )




Got to say I can understand why you'd like to post that smalley he's a NICE ONE


----------



## Canuck5

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got to say I can understand why you'd like to post that smalley he's a NICE ONE



There is not a more fun fish to catch than a small mouth bass!  They will put on a show for you!!!!!!


----------



## rip18

*Z is for...*

Z is for the proverbial Zebra


----------



## Canuck5

*A*

Alaska


----------



## wvdawg

Big Beaked Bird


----------



## 01Foreman400

Coyote


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for drake woodie.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

Erie, Lake Erie fishing


----------



## deerbuster

*F*

Fierce sunset!


----------



## fishfryer

NO photo to add,just a big attaboy. These pictures are some of the best I've seen in any forum,keep up the good work!


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for ground glass.

I saw a few flower beds that were "mulched" with tumbled landscape glass (looks like old bottles) in Texas last week.  Looked pretty cool.  I shot a few portions to use as backgrounds and textures in presentations.


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Heaven, or just a little slice of it


----------



## wvdawg

*I*

Instant camper


----------



## rip18

*J is for jay...*

J is for jay - a green jay at Tacubaya Ranch down in south Texas.


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

Ketchikan


----------



## BERN

*L*

Love

(*ahem* , my apologies fot being so sappy)


----------



## rip18

*M is for...*

M is for mayfly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

N is for Nest.


----------



## Canuck5

*O*

Oh, Gibb's Gardens!


----------



## wvdawg

Canuck5 said:


> Oh, Gibb's Gardens!



Now that is stretching it!   
Unless it is in Ohio!


----------



## Canuck5

wvdawg said:


> Now that is stretching it!
> Unless it is in Ohio!



Would you believe O'Gibbs?   My apologies, I will not stretch things anymore!


----------



## wvdawg

*P*

Puma Den


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

3 QUICK loads


----------



## NCHillbilly

Rainbow trout.


----------



## Canuck5

*S*

Slippery Hill


----------



## rip18

*T is for...*

Good stuff, y'all!  I'm enjoying seeing the shots!

T is for Toad - a Fowler's toad in this case.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Umbrella


----------



## Canuck5

*V*

Via Dolorosa


----------



## NCHillbilly

Wangs:


----------



## rip18

*X is for...*

X is for the Xeriscape Demonstration Planting at Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center.


----------



## Canuck5

*Y*

Y?  I dunno, but my Goddaughter said ........


----------



## Lukikus2

*Z*

Zurn


----------



## NCHillbilly

After wangs:


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

Breakfast, after wangs ... Buckboard Bacon


----------



## Lukikus2

*C*

Cobra


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for a Desert Rose (selenite crystal).  


(I needed a little more depth of field, but didn't have the shutter speed for tighter aperture, and my tripod was over 1/2 mile away in the rental car.)


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

(RIP, you do such meticulous work!!!!)

England, double decker bus and Big Ben!


----------



## Lukikus2

Canuck5 said:


> (RIP, you do such meticulous work!!!!)
> 
> England, double decker bus and Big Ben!



You had E and F! Ferris wheel


----------



## Lukikus2

*F*

Fish


----------



## NCHillbilly

Gyros.


----------



## Canuck5

Lukikus2 said:


> You had E and F! Ferris wheel



Dangit, you're right!!


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Hey y'all, watch me do this!


----------



## rip18

*I is for...*



Canuck5 said:


> (RIP, you do such meticulous work!!!!)



Thank you, Canuck5!


I is for ibis - a white ibis perched on a piling.


----------



## Lukikus2

Canuck5 said:


> Hey y'all, watch me do this!



Off topic! 

This guy is so laid back! Lol

You beaver wrestling?


----------



## Canuck5

LOL, oh, he was having a good time!


----------



## wvdawg

*J*

Jump


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

Kieffer Pears


----------



## rip18

*L is for...*

L is for Lotus - a blue lotus in one of the ponds at Zilker Botanical Garden in Austin, TX.


----------



## wvdawg

*M*

Man down!


----------



## deerbuster

Needmore dirt track down in South Georgia


----------



## Canuck5

*O*

Overlook


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Pardners 

What ya lookin at? Don't ya have anything better to do then stare at us???


----------



## rip18

*Q is for...*

Q is for Queen Butterfly feeding on lantana at the Lady Bird Johnson Wildflower Center.


----------



## Canuck5

*R*

Right .... I know it's true, but do they have to put it on signs?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Switch


----------



## Lukikus2

*T*

Tent camping


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Lukikus2 said:


> Tent camping



Luk ya sure put some work into that campsite  Carpet and raking it sure looks GOOD


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Under the bridge


----------



## Lukikus2

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Luk ya sure put some work into that campsite  Carpet and raking it sure looks GOOD



Thanks. It was pre-raked for us but there is a a/c unit hiding inside it too!


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for Virginia Saltmarsh Mallow aka Seashore Mallow aka _Kosteletzkya virginica_.  As you can probably guess, it is closely related to Hibiscus.


----------



## carver

*W for*

water


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

Xenium


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for...  You've done gone and expanded my vocabulary, Canuck5!

Y is also for Yellowstone Yellow Bus tour...


----------



## Canuck5

rip18 said:


> Y is for...  You've done gone and expanded my vocabulary, Canuck5!
> 
> Y is also for Yellowstone Yellow Bus tour...



Just a gift of food to feed the brain!!


----------



## wvdawg

*z*

z= zebra (again)


----------



## Canuck5

*A*

Arizona


----------



## rip18

*B is for...*

B is for bongo.


----------



## wvdawg

*C*

Crumbling


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dace.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

English Manor House


----------



## wvdawg

*F*

Flower


----------



## Lukikus2

*G*

Gargantuan stone crab claw


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hardaway projectile point.


----------



## Canuck5

*I*

Immovable Ladder


----------



## rip18

*J is for...*

J is for Junior Ranger Badge.  2016 is the Centennial Year for the National Park Service, and Yellowstone National Park had these special Junior Ranger Badges this year.

Happy Birthday National Park Service!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Kebabs.


----------



## Canuck5

*L*

Lime spreader


----------



## wvdawg

*M*

Mural on a wall in Campeche, MX.


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*

N is for the invasive nutria.


----------



## Canuck5

*O*

Oooopppssss .... he hit the black ice and then .....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

PULLING 

Mules Pullin the hay wagons at the Vintage Harvest 27 Aug 2016


----------



## rip18

*Q is for...*

Q is for Queen Butterfly on blue mistflower.

Note that this is a DIFFERENT Queen butterfly than the one I shared 2 "Q's" ago....


----------



## Canuck5

*R*

Rocks .... I got a million of them!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Stars and Stripes from the rodeo this past weekend at the rodeo


----------



## carver

*T for the trucks*

Of Glacier


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

carver said:


> Of Glacier



Jerry that is a fine capture 

A little history of them

Red Jammers are buses used at Glacier National Park in the United States to transport park visitors. While the buses are called reds, the bus drivers are called jammers because of the sound the gears made when shifting on the steep roads of the park. The "jamming" sound came from the unsynchronised transmissions, where double-clutching was a must.

Originally tested at Yosemite National Park in California in 1935, they were manufactured as the Model 706 by the White Motor Company from 1936-1939. The distinctive vehicles, with roll-back canvas convertible tops, were the product of noted industrial designer Alexis de Sakhnoffsky, and originally operated in seven National Parks. Glacier National Park still operates 33 of their original buses today on the Going-to-the-Sun Road in Glacier National Park, Montana, United States, where they are referred to as Red Jammers. Glacier's "missing" buses still survive to this day. The park kept one in original condition at its headquarters in West Glacier, while the other operates in Anaconda, MT giving tourists a ride around the town. Yellowstone National Park park runs seven of their original 98 and also keeps one in its original condition. In addition, Gettysburg National Battlefield runs two of Yellowstone's buses for tourists.


A red jammer full of passengers.
Glacier's two were modified between 2000-2002 by Ford Motor Company in conjunction with TransGlobal in Livonia, Michigan, to run on propane or gas to lessen their environmental impact.[1] The bodies were removed from their original chassis and built upon modern Ford E-Series van chassis.[2] The original standard transmissions were also replaced in 1989 with newer automatics, removing the trademark "jamming" sound. Yellowstone's seven buses were restored in 2007 by TransGlobal.


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Udometer


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for Velociraptor - this one being an animatronic velociraptor at the Jacksonville Zoo.


----------



## carver

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jerry that is a fine capture
> 
> A little history of them
> 
> Red Jammers are buses used at Glacier National Park in the United States to transport park visitors. While the buses are called reds, the bus drivers are called jammers because of the sound the gears made when shifting on the steep roads of the park. The "jamming" sound came from the unsynchronised transmissions, where double-clutching was a must.
> 
> Originally tested at Yosemite National Park in California in 1935, they were manufactured as the Model 706 by the White Motor Company from 1936-1939. The distinctive vehicles, with roll-back canvas convertible tops, were the product of noted industrial designer Alexis de Sakhnoffsky, and originally operated in seven National Parks. Glacier National Park still operates 33 of their original buses today on the Going-to-the-Sun Road in Glacier National Park, Montana, United States, where they are referred to as Red Jammers. Glacier's "missing" buses still survive to this day. The park kept one in original condition at its headquarters in West Glacier, while the other operates in Anaconda, MT giving tourists a ride around the town. Yellowstone National Park park runs seven of their original 98 and also keeps one in its original condition. In addition, Gettysburg National Battlefield runs two of Yellowstone's buses for tourists.
> 
> 
> A red jammer full of passengers.
> Glacier's two were modified between 2000-2002 by Ford Motor Company in conjunction with TransGlobal in Livonia, Michigan, to run on propane or gas to lessen their environmental impact.[1] The bodies were removed from their original chassis and built upon modern Ford E-Series van chassis.[2] The original standard transmissions were also replaced in 1989 with newer automatics, removing the trademark "jamming" sound. Yellowstone's seven buses were restored in 2007 by TransGlobal.


Thanks Mike,we sure enjoyed seeing them at both Glacier and at Yellowstone.


----------



## wvdawg

*W*

Wasp


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

X-Rays were taken and my poor nephew had to have some plates installed.


----------



## rip18

More great shots, y'all!  



Canuck5 said:


> X-Rays were taken and my poor nephew had to have some plates installed.


  That looks painful...





Y is for yellow-throated warbler on Jekyll Island.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Zipper


----------



## Canuck5

rip18 said:


> More great shots, y'all!
> 
> That looks painful...
> 
> 
> Yeah, poor guy ...... but he's a trooper!


----------



## Canuck5

*A*

Avon River


----------



## rip18

*B is for...*

B is for Blanketflower - one of our cool native asters.


----------



## carver

Great shots everyone,and thank you Dennis for putting this on


----------



## carver

*C is for*

Columbian ground squirrel


----------



## Canuck5

*D*

Dog's got my back


----------



## NCHillbilly

Eye candy native brook trout.


----------



## rip18

*F is for...*



NCHillbilly said:


> Eye candy native brook trout.


  Gorgeous native fish, NCHillbilly!


F is for Fowler's Toad.


----------



## Canuck5

*G*

G is for the gray tree frog that rents my old bird house out, 3 days a week.  He must have a gig someplace else .....


----------



## wvdawg

*H = Happy Couple*

Just got engaged!


----------



## Canuck5

Oh that's funny!!


----------



## carver

wvdawg said:


> Just got engaged!



Send our Congrats to the happy couple Dennis


----------



## rip18

*I is for...*

That's a good one, wvdawg!

I is for a personal favorite critter of mine, an indigo snake.


----------



## Canuck5

*J*

J is for Journey


----------



## NCHillbilly

Knife I made.


----------



## rip18

*L is for...*

L is for lighthouse - the Biloxi Lighthouse on the Mississippi Gulf Coast.


----------



## Canuck5

*M*

Minion


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

No geese but come   tomorrow morning if you're lookin for me and the winds are out of the west this is were I'll be 
Maybe I'll get something maybe it'll just be a nice day watchin the skys. The lake been dry for a couple of years but it's got water now so me and Chase will setup and watch the sky


----------



## rip18

*O is for...*

O is for the oyster toadfish that my wife caught yesterday - but I was too dog-gone busy with a black drum to get my camera out of the Pelican case before the oyster toadfish was released back into the sound.

So, I guess O will have to be for owl - a short-eared owl from Montana.


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

Cast iron pan pizza!!!!!


----------



## wvdawg

*Q = quail*

Gambel's Quail from Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## Lukikus2

*R*

River. Look close and you will see a monkey.


----------



## Canuck5

*S*

Stable Sheets


----------



## NCHillbilly

Tree-an old, gnarly one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

*U-*

Umbrella


----------



## Canuck5

*V*

Is for very cold


----------



## NCHillbilly

*W*

Warpaint shiner, pretty little fish.


----------



## rip18

*X is for...*

X is for the mammal superorder Xenarthra - represented in the Deep South by the nine-banded armadillo.


----------



## Canuck5

*Y*

Y?  I have no idea, but some friends of mine did the CN Tower (Toronto) Edge Walk.  I would've asked for a brown jumpsuit.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cn+...2&ved=0ahUKEwj21b3FrpnPAhXDQyYKHWx1ATYQsAQIMQ


----------



## wvdawg

*Z*

Zoooooom!!!


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*

A is for an awesome American alligator.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Beaded Buckskin knife sheath I made.


----------



## Canuck5

*C*

(Nice!!)

C is for Cairn .... stacking of stones


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for dewdroplets on a pitcher plant blossom.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

E is for eggs. Sea turtle eggs that had to be moved to higher ground.


----------



## Canuck5

*F*

F is for fire ..... that campfire we all enjoy sitting around!


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for one of the garnets Little Critter mined in Montana this summer...


----------



## NCHillbilly

*H is for*

Horses in the snow. Yeah, it's an old shot, but I like it.


----------



## Canuck5

*I*

I is for Incarnatum, as in Trifolium Incarnatum


----------



## rip18

*J is for...*

J is for her first ever Jack Crevalle that Little Critter caught earlier this month.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

K is for Killed a couple of Pheasants 

Got a couple of days of Pheasant hunting in for OLD GUYS 65 and older so a bud found us a good spot. I got 1 on Monday but today nuttin but hens got up in front of me but my friend was in the right spot at the right time and I don't think we'd of found them with out Chase. He's done real good for his 1st time on Pheasants


----------



## carver

*L is for*

Lake McDonald


----------



## carver

rip18 said:


> J is for her first ever Jack Crevalle that Little Critter caught earlier this month.



Wow Robert Little Critter sure is growing up


----------



## Canuck5

*M*

Mare and Mill (Windmill)


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*



carver said:


> Wow Robert Little Critter sure is growing up


 Boy howdy!  Scares me to death...  After I typed "Little Critter", thought about re-typing it as "Medium-sized Critter"!





N is for a nilgai in the hill country of Texas.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*O is for*

This yellow fringed Orchid I saw while fishing a while back.


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

P is for Playground, where the kids rode the horses in to the dirt.


----------



## rip18

*Q is for...*

Q is for a quintet of white-topped pitcher plants.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

R= Rest in pieces tasty Pheasant


----------



## Canuck5

*S*

S is for sailboat


----------



## NCHillbilly

Turkeys.


----------



## rip18

*U is for...*

U is for *USS America*, one of the newest amphibious assault ships in the US Navy.

(Actually this was when she was still just known as LHA-6 because she was leaving Ingalls Shipyard heading for her christening...).


----------



## Canuck5

*V*

V is for a very old picture .......


----------



## wvdawg

*W*

Waterfall


----------



## mrs. hornet22

X-ray.


----------



## wvdawg

*Ooowwwwwwwww!!!!!!!*



mrs. hornet22 said:


> X-ray.


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for a young yellow-bellied slider.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*Z*

Zoo Cougar streamer fly.


----------



## Nicodemus

A-armadilla being recycled by our national bird yesterday in Seminole County Georgia.


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

Breakfast .... an unapproved, non-camp breakfast


----------



## mrs. hornet22

C-old


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for Deer - a white, white-tailed deer.  This was a wild, free-ranging doe that I saw at a state park up in Minnesota a few years ago.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

Evie and Mason on the rocking deer


----------



## NCHillbilly

*F*

Fly fisherman in a kilt.


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for honey - gallberry honey that this bee is going to make with the nectar from this gallberry flower.


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Home Cured Ham ...... Camp Breakfast of Champions


----------



## wvdawg

*"Iggy" and Jake*

The boy loves catching lizards and frogs!


----------



## carver

wvdawg said:


> The boy loves catching lizards and frogs!



He's all boy


----------



## rip18

*Well...*



wvdawg said:


> "Iggy" and Jake - The boy loves catching lizards and frogs!



Well, I just couldn't tell if wvdawg got a twofer or not with his cool shot...  so I decided to go ahead with "J".  How about J is for John Deere Green?


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

K is for a kit that I have had nearly 40 years.  One of these days, I will open the box and build it.  Can't rush in to these things.


----------



## wvdawg

*L = Little Princess*

Amelia is growing fast!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*M*

Mink I saw a couple weeks ago while I was fishing.


----------



## Canuck5

*N*

New Holland


----------



## wvdawg

*"o"*

What a lovely message!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Philly cheesesteak sammich made from deer meat. It weren't no good.


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

(Yum cheesesteak!)

I quotha'ed a quorum and had them come over and quell their appetites, but there was a quidam with a quiff, who was a quoz and said he didn't like cornbread!  Can you believe that?


----------



## wvdawg

*R*

Ride


----------



## rip18

*S is for...*

S is for stinky, smelly striped skunk...


----------



## Canuck5

*T*

T is for tourist trap


----------



## wvdawg

*U = up*

Seattle Space Needle - been out there past eight days - did a lot of looking up!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*V*

Very pretty purple-fringed orchid


----------



## Canuck5

*W*

Waterfall


----------



## wvdawg

*X*

X-treme MXR in the front yard


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for yellow lab making a water entry at the 2012 Master National.


----------



## Canuck5

*Z*

Zipping along


----------



## NCHillbilly

*A*

Appetizers


----------



## rip18

*B is for...*

B is for buck - in this case, a young spike I watched for about an hour this morning.  As soon as the light started getting bright enough for decent ISOs & shutter speeds, he headed for cover!


----------



## carver

*C is for clean air*

...


----------



## wvdawg

*D is for dense.*

The forest at Mt. Rainier National Park.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

Easter & Rowan Rose


----------



## rip18

*F is for...*

F is for frog - a male gray treefrog calling for a mate in this case...


----------



## NCHillbilly

*G*

Gobbler.


----------



## wvdawg

*H*

Hippies on the road near Vancouver, BC last week.


----------



## rip18

*I is for...*

I is for Incoming red-cockaded woodpecker with a load of termites for the nestlings.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

J for Just watchin and waiting on some more ducks to come by


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

Ketchikan Sunrise


----------



## wvdawg

*L*

Low clouds on the mountain.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*M*

Mammoth Ghosts in the Moonlight.

This is one I was just having some fun with. It's a sunrise shot of the hilltop across the holler from my house enhanced and combined with some mammoth images I snagged off the internet somewhere.


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*

N is for nuthatch - a pair of brown-headed nuthatches looking for insects on a dead pine limb.


----------



## wvdawg

*O*

Over the city - Seattle from atop the space needle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

P- Just *P*eeking.


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

Quaint:  Cotswalds


----------



## wvdawg

*R*

Runoff from Rainier - This is not a waterfall in a creek - just heavy rain coming off the side of the mountain.


----------



## rip18

*S is for...*

S is for spaniel - a Boykin spaniel in this case.  This dog's great uncle was a mighty fine companion in the field and at home.  (And it fairness, this dog is too, he just doesn't live with me like his great uncle did...)


----------



## Canuck5

*T*

Totem


----------



## NCHillbilly

*U*

Up in the mountains.


----------



## wvdawg

*V*

Vancouver, BC


----------



## rip18

*W is for...*

W is for wood duck drake stretching his wings...


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

Xylocopa have invaded our wood dock and repairs will have to be made.


----------



## wvdawg

Dang bees!


----------



## wvdawg

*Y = yellow*

Yellow bananas hanging from the trees outside Chihuly Glass in Seattle Center.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

rip18 said:


> W is for wood duck drake stretching his wings...



That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

cutting some Z's.


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous.


 - Thank you, mrs. hornet22!

A is for addax - a light-colored antelope native to the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

BALLOONS!!!!  Who doesn't like balloons!!!


----------



## mlbfish

*Circling*

Hawk circling around


----------



## wvdawg

*D*

"Dead-eye" Jake killed his first squirrel with the air rifle.  He has now asked Santa for his own gun (and I'm betting that Santa will deliver!)


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Easter lily.


----------



## Canuck5

*F*

Fall!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

*Geese*

Got a double today on GEESE


----------



## rip18

*H is for...*



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got a double today on GEESE


  Sweet, LMLXS!

H is for hen pheasant brought to hand by a cool Brittany spaniel.


----------



## wvdawg

*I = information*

This was the first sign that greeted us as we parked the car in the welcome center when we entered British Columbia, Canada a few weeks ago.  We obviously complied with their request.  Welcome to Canada!


----------



## Canuck5

*J*

River Jordan


----------



## rip18

*K is for...*

K is for kestrel...  (or killihawk)  (or sparrowhawk).


----------



## wvdawg

*L*

LEGAL


----------



## Canuck5

*M*

Megaptera Novaeangliae


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*

N is for "No Trespassing"


----------



## wvdawg

*O = orange*

Orange is the color of the season.  Just ask Amelia . . .


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

(^^^^^ How cute!)

Pianist


----------



## wvdawg

Someone keep us going please - Quick!


----------



## rip18

wvdawg said:


> Someone keep us going please - Quick!



Well, I wasn't so quick, but I can lift us over the "Q" hump...

Q is for quartz crystal.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*R*

Remains of some delicious chicken wings.


----------



## 1eyefishing

*Sitter!*

...


----------



## wvdawg

NCHillbilly said:


> Remains of some delicious chicken wings.



  I call foul on two counts:

1.  Repeat of prior photo.
2.  Didn't save any for me.


----------



## NCHillbilly

wvdawg said:


> I call foul on two counts:
> 
> 1.  Repeat of prior photo.
> 2.  Didn't save any for me.



 It's a long thread and I'm old and senile.


----------



## wvdawg

NCHillbilly said:


> It's a long thread and I'm old and senile.




No worries - we repeat things when we get old! 

No worries - we repeat things when we get old!


----------



## wvdawg

*T*

Totem pole in Vancouver, BC.


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Up stream


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for violet.  

(I dug back to April 2007 in the files for this one!)


----------



## wvdawg

Nice digging Rip!  Beautiful shot!


----------



## wvdawg

*W*

Wet Weather in Washington


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

Everything was xeric in our food plots this fall, till we just got some needed rain


----------



## rip18

wvdawg said:


> Nice digging Rip!  Beautiful shot!


  TY - I just happened to have that old hard drive attached, so I figured I would dig through it for a match.

Y is for yellow warbler (as it migrated north a few springs ago).


----------



## NCHillbilly

Zonked.


----------



## Canuck5

*A*

Arizona cactus


----------



## rip18

*B is for...*

Well, we go from the beauty of the Sonoran Desert to an urban theme park...

B is for bumper cars - these bumper cars have a spot on them that if hit by an opponent causes the rider to spin uncontrollably for about 15 seconds or so...


----------



## NCHillbilly

*C*

Crustaceans as an abstract subject......


----------



## Canuck5

*D*

Daikon Radish


----------



## rip18

*E is for...*

E is for eyelash viper.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*F*

Fishin' lunch on the tailgate..


----------



## Canuck5

*G*

Glacier


----------



## rip18

*H is for...*

H is for hummingbird - an immature, male ruby-throated hummingbird perched in a crabapple in late summer.


----------



## wvdawg

*I*

Indigo Bunting on a bright sunny day.


----------



## Canuck5

*J*

Jeep and Tractor


----------



## rip18

*K is for...*

K is for kingsnake - a scarlet kingsnake from down in Camden County, GA in 2003 with my first digital camera.


----------



## wvdawg

*L = Light Bulb*

Big old light bulb (4 feet tall) at the entry to the Seattle Museum of History and Industry at Lake Union.


----------



## Canuck5

*M*

Miata & Nieces


----------



## mrs. hornet22

O-  Old fort built in 1792 by settlers for protection against Creek and Cherokee Indians. AKA Fort Yargo, Winder, GA.


----------



## mudracing101

mrs. hornet22 said:


> O-  Old fort built in 1792 by settlers for protection against Creek and Cherokee Indians.



Ya skipped N


----------



## mrs. hornet22

mudracing101 said:


> Ya skipped N



Did not. 

Miata & Nieces


----------



## Canuck5

Mrs. Hornet is on her game!


----------



## wvdawg

Good recovery Mandy!

By the way, tell Chris to remove that barcode sticker under the bill of his hat that he wore to Nascar!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*P*

Pint-sized Piglet in the Palmettos.


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

Quotation


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Riden along


----------



## rip18

*S is for...*

Yáll done been busy while I was away from my computer!  Good ones!

S is for skimmer - a black skimmer flying over a nesting colony.


----------



## natureman

"T" is for Thrasher - aka Brown Thrasher
<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Cheese Under sausage Under Bacon.  A marriage made in heaven.


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for vulture - black vulture.


----------



## wvdawg

*W=*

Whitetail


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

My Xyl does not like heights, but she did ok here


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*



Canuck5 said:


> My Xyl does not like heights, but she did ok here



Good one, OM!

Y is for yellowjacket nest - glad we saw this one before the bushhog got there!


----------



## wvdawg

*Z*

Zoom Blur


----------



## NCHillbilly

*A*

Absorbing An Aviator Ale on an Aqueous Afternoon while Angling in the Appalachians.


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

Bridge


----------



## rip18

*C is for...*

I got a "C" shot just this morning!

C is for a chain drag to smooth the ground behind a piece of equipment...

The close-up shows a section of all-thread welded to the chain link to enhance the scarifying/leveling action...  (note that the all-thread is 1" diameter!  The chain links are about 8" long!).

The zoomed-out view shows the chain drag hitched behind a 10"- I-beam with some "normal" 3/8" chain in the shot for scale!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*D*

Dachshund. A very spoiled rotten Dachshund.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

"Everybody ....... come on over here and sit a spell!"


----------



## rip18

*F is for...*

F is for frog - a greenhouse frog (one of the invasive exotics found along the Georgia coast)


----------



## wvdawg

*G = globe*

Deer in a globe (orb).


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Houses .... bird houses from recycled wood


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I-
Icy.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*J*

Big ol' pot of tasty Jambalaya.


----------



## rip18

*K is for...*

K is for killifish - a Gulf killifish (aka mud minnow and mighty fine bait!)


----------



## Canuck5

*L*

Lovely Brunch


----------



## wvdawg

*M =*

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Mr Mac

Nightfall at NAS Pensacola 2015


----------



## carver

I've enjoyed the shots guys,Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## bilgerat

Orange Mushroom


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

Port


----------



## wvdawg

*Q =*

Quail


----------



## NCHillbilly

*R*

Rock bass.


----------



## Moonpie1

*S.*

Shrimp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

T-Tuckered out. 
Another spoiled rotten Dachshund.


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Unbelievable traffic .... but I guess it is Atlanta ....


----------



## wvdawg

*V =*

Vintage Taxi


----------



## rip18

*W is for...*

W is for Wigeon


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

There was some XYLOTOMOUS going on with this recycled wood, but I went ahead and made it in to saw horses for the camp.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*Y*

Yummy.


----------



## wvdawg

*Z=*

_Zootopia_ critter - Nick the fox


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*

Good ones, y'all!

A is for albino skunk kit


----------



## NCHillbilly

Buttery Buttermilk Breakfast Biscuits for my Big Belly.


----------



## Canuck5

*C*

Double parked camel


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for Diver Duck hunting over Decoys at Daybreak


----------



## wvdawg

*E*

E=elephant


----------



## Triple C

F = Fall Colors


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for gator


----------



## wvdawg

*H = Hole in the ground*

Smoke Hole Caverns, WV


----------



## Canuck5

*I*

Island Wings


----------



## rip18

*J is for...*

J is for jelly - in this case a Pacific sea nettle.


----------



## wvdawg

*K*

Kangaroo at the Zoo


----------



## Canuck5

*Lick*

As in mineral lick ......


----------



## rip18

*M is for...*

M is for meadowlark - a western meadowlark on a Nebraska fencerow.


----------



## wvdawg

*N = New Nikon*

Katelynn is taking a photography class this semester.  Santa brought her a new camera.


----------



## Canuck5

*O*

Oh, she does look excited!!!

Amy's Orchid


----------



## NCHillbilly

*P*

_Pylodictis olivaris._


----------



## wvdawg

NCHillbilly said:


> _Pylodictis olivaris._



Nice!  Suppose we will see these again all fried up and presented as Supper.  Good catch!


----------



## wvdawg

*stuck on Q again*

Quaker to the rescue.


----------



## rip18

*R is for...*

Whew - thanks for getting us past Q, wvdawg!

R is for retriever with a rooster.  (This particular retriever resides just outside of Atlanta).


----------



## Canuck5

*S*

Sunset


----------



## Lukikus2

*T*

Teeth


----------



## wvdawg

*U*

Umm!  UUMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Canuck5

*V*

Vent


----------



## rip18

*W is for...*

W is for an Okefenokee Swamp woodstork gulping down a small morsel...  (BTW - went into the wayback folder of 2006 to pull this one out...)


----------



## wvdawg

*X = Xmas*

Xmas was good to Jake!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*Y*

Yellowfin tuna, sesame-seared with wasabi and pickled ginger.


----------



## Canuck5

*Z*

There was a slight zephyr off the lake, on this day of fishing, which cooled things nicely.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Yellowfin tuna, sesame-seared with wasabi and pickled ginger.



 did you make that????


----------



## NCHillbilly

blood on the ground said:


> did you make that????



Well, I didn't physically make the tuna itself, that was mama and daddy tuna's job. But I prepared and cooked it after I bought it in the form of a steak at the grocery store.


----------



## blood on the ground

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I didn't physically make the tuna itself, that was mama and daddy tuna's job. But I prepared and cooked it after I bought it in the form of a steak at the grocery store.



Idjit! You know what i was asking.... That is the best plate of Tuna i have ever seen.. Im serious! Amazing looking plate!


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*

A is for a bunch of Winchester *AA* Supersport shotgun hulls - mostly .410 with a few 28 gauge.

I got to shoot a big group of mostly Georgia hunters the past two days over here in Mississippi (if any of you CRS folks see this thread and have a request for an image to post, just yell), and this is one of the shots I grabbed before they loaded the Jeeps for a hunt.


----------



## GAJoe

B for Buck


----------



## wvdawg

*C = Colton*

Colton is a baseball nut!  His favorite gift at Christmas was this old fashioned baseball game - played with it all day long!


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for dog!  English pointer on point at Longleaf Plantation near Purvis, MS.


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

England's Westminster Abbey


----------



## wvdawg

*F*

Festive décor


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for a hard-charging Golden Retriever from a few years ago.


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Herd


----------



## JonathanG2013

Icy Side Walk


----------



## NCHillbilly

rip18 said:


> G is for a hard-charging Golden Retriever from a few years ago.



What a great shot!


----------



## wvdawg

*J = Jimmy*

1988 GMC - one more shot


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

Kayla feeding the piglets


----------



## rip18

NCHillbilly said:


> What a great shot!


  Thank you - it was fun to get too!

L is for lichen...


----------



## wvdawg

*M*

Megalodon at the Museum


----------



## Canuck5

*N*

Nevada scenery


----------



## rip18

*O is for...*

O is for October fun...


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

P for  POST PROCESSING



Bird Paint by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

Quiet!  Red Shouldered Hawks at work!  (at least that's what I think they are)


----------



## rip18

*R is for...*

R is for reel...


----------



## wvdawg

*S=sink*

This one is being used!


----------



## HP3

T is for Tight Lines


----------



## BassFrye82

Up on a Ridge


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for the Virginian Tiger Moth that perched on our office window last month...


----------



## Canuck5

*W*

Water ...... 1388 feet below sea level ..... The Dead Sea


----------



## NCHillbilly

BassFrye82 said:


> Up on a Ridge



That is a cool shot!


----------



## BassFrye82

NCHillbilly said:


> That is a cool shot!



Thanks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

x-tra cautious critter.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*Y*

A cold Yuengling goes great with some spicy chicken arms.


----------



## Canuck5

*Z*

No real zoophagous took place here .... the Lion wasn't real.


----------



## rip18

*A is for...*

A is for immature armadillo...  (And I hope I'm not starting to repeat images!).


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

The start of some baked beans!


----------



## BassFrye82

C is for Camping


----------



## wvdawg

Nice ones everybody!  Even if Canuck 5 rushed it on the beans!
No worries - keep 'em coming!
DJ


----------



## Canuck5

wvdawg said:


> Nice ones everybody!  Even if Canuck 5 rushed it on the beans!
> No worries - keep 'em coming!
> DJ



  Just couldn't wait!!!!


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for a duck box that we installed last month...

It'll be interesting to see if this one is used by wood ducks, black-bellied whistling ducks or what...


----------



## NCHillbilly

*E*

Expecting company....


----------



## wvdawg

*F is for . . .*

. . . Find the birds!


----------



## rip18

*G is for...*

G is for gecko - a Mediterranean gecko on the side of a house...


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Hired Help at camp


----------



## mrs. hornet22

I-Island Time.


----------



## BassFrye82

J is always for JEEP!


----------



## Canuck5

*K*

Kent County


----------



## Canuck5

BTW, nice Jeep!


----------



## rip18

*L is for...*

L is for Low-water Crossing.  A Veteran's Fire Crew team is using a Low-water crossing to get back to our side of the creek after a prescribed fire last week.


----------



## NCHillbilly

*M*

Milk snake that I caught crossing my driveway one morning.


----------



## BassFrye82

Canuck5 said:


> BTW, nice Jeep!



Thanks!


----------



## BassFrye82

N is for Nash Farms


----------



## Canuck5

*O*

Orillia Ontario sunset


----------



## NCHillbilly

BassFrye82 said:


> N is for Nash Farms



You have a good eye for composition. Nice shot.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow

*P*

Palms


----------



## marknga

Q is for Quite Sweet  - fixed it for you Mark  

S for sweet

As in my sweet grand daughter enjoying one of Grannie's Sweet cupcakes.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

R = Road (another fix to get us on track)

Tails  on the road Thru the windshield


----------



## wvdawg

Man that cupcake looks good!  Saving some for later!
Great shot of the road Mike - glad to see you back!


----------



## rip18

*S is for...*

S is for shotguns - in this case a line of resplendent Purdeys...


----------



## rollingwiththeflow

*S*

T = touch of snow (Another edit - is there something in the air today?  Ya'll are wearing me out!)
But at least we are having fun with it! 
Snow. Wish we had some.


----------



## wvdawg

Next up is "U"


----------



## NCHillbilly

*W (just kidding)*

U is for an Ugly feller holding a couple of Ugly fish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

V- The Varsity!  He ate a whole chili dog before I could even get a pic.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow

*W*

Wasp eggs............. Sorry Me and Rip18 were uploading at the same time for the "S" , He beat me by 4 minutes.


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

eXcaliber Casino


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for immature yellow-bellied slider...

(keep 'em coming, rollingwiththeflow!)


----------



## NCHillbilly

rip18 said:


> Y is for immature yellow-bellied slider...
> 
> (keep 'em coming, rollingwiththeflow!)



Wow, great shot! Love the reflection.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow

*Z*

Zone flooding


----------



## wvdawg

NCHillbilly said:


> U is for an Ugly feller holding a couple of Ugly fish.



Two of them critters look pretty good!


----------



## wvdawg

rollingwiththeflow said:


> Wasp eggs............. Sorry Me and Rip18 were uploading at the same time for the "S" , He beat me by 4 minutes.



  No problem!  We are just having fun here!  By the way - welcome to the forum and keep 'em coming!  Nice shots!


----------



## wvdawg

A= afternoon at the circus (iPhone).  Sure did miss the elephants!


----------



## Canuck5

*B*

Backyard


----------



## rip18

*C is for...*

C is for catching a flying disc during a game of Ultimate Frisbee...


----------



## mrs. hornet22

D-dragonfly


----------



## Nicodemus

Eagle nest just up from our cabin. Hard to tell from the picture, but it`s nearly as big as the bed of a pickup truck. Picture taken last week.


----------



## rip18

*F is for...*

F is for a fire-ant on a flower.  In this case, both invasive exotics that are in the Deep South and don't belong... a red imported fire-ant and a tung tree blossom.


----------



## Canuck5

*G*

Gon good one


----------



## wvdawg

*H*

High flying!


----------



## rip18

*I is for...*

I is for Independence Day celebratory fireworks.  These were shot off a barge in the Back Bay of Biloxi (Mississippi).


----------



## Canuck5

*J*

Journey back in time


----------



## wvdawg

*K = kids*

at the circus - love my little guys!


----------



## rip18

*L is for...*

L is for longleaf pine starting to come out of the grass stage.


----------



## Canuck5

*M*

Meteor ...... 1950 ...... 32,809 original miles.  Not a pretty car, LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22

N=New

Grand doggy. My son rescued her.


----------



## Cmp1

mrs. hornet22 said:


> N=New
> 
> Grand doggy. My son rescued her.



What a beauty,,,, might have a little cattle dog in her,,,, the ears,,,,


----------



## Cmp1

N,,,, new snow the other day,,,, cold too,,,,


----------



## rip18

*O?*

Well, I guess we're looking for O?  How about O is for oriole, as in Baltimore Oriole?


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

Peas ...... cowpeas


----------



## Cmp1

P == poultry,,,, with our farm dog keeping watch,,,,


----------



## wvdawg

Cmp1 said:


> P == poultry,,,, with our farm dog keeping watch,,,,



Good shots, but please follow the next alphabet letter from the previous post and then allow for two others to post before you go again.  Just one pic per letter.  Feel free to share additional shots in a separate thread.  Glad you are joining in!  It is all for fun!

Next up is "Q".


----------



## Cmp1

Gotcha buddy,,,,I didn't know about the rules,,,, are they posted somewhere?


----------



## rip18

Cmp1 said:


> Gotcha buddy,,,,I didn't know about the rules,,,, are they posted somewhere?



It's actually pretty amazing, it's taken almost 3/4 of a year and almost 20 pages of posts before the rules really have to be invoked & repeated.  That's pretty good yáll!

The "rules" are pretty complex  , and can be found in the first post of this thread.  Here they are:  



wvdawg said:


> How about we start a new game?  Post up a photo of something that starts with each consecutive letter of the alphabet.
> 
> Rules:
> 1.  The first post is A, the next B, the next C, etc.  all the way through the alphabet.
> 2.  Only extra rule is that a poster has to sit out for at least two consecutive posts (alphabet letters) once they add to the thread.
> 
> When we get to Z we start over at A and keep it going.  So who wants to kick it off with the letter A?




Somebody come up with a Q subject now!


----------



## NCHillbilly

*Q*

Quartzite projectile point.


----------



## rip18

*R is for...*

R is for a male ruby-throated hummingbird (from the way back files in 2003 when I got my first digital camera).


----------



## wvdawg

*S*

Saturday Success


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

wvdawg said:


> Saturday Success



YES!!!


----------



## blood on the ground

wvdawg said:


> Saturday Success



Love it!


----------



## nick_o_demus

*T is for Thankful... for Saturdays spent like this with WVDAWG*



wvdawg said:


> Saturday Success


----------



## wvdawg

nick_o_demus said:


>



I remember that day!


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

Under the rainbow


----------



## Glenn

V - Violet Iris

Upland Dwarf Violet Iris (Iris verna var. smalliana) ... found this one up in a little clearing at about 3000' on a ridge in Chattahoochee National Forest in North Georgia on 3/29. 



North Georgia Wildflower by Glenn Whittington, on Flickr


----------



## nick_o_demus

*W... Window Seat*

My view of Ft Lauderdale this morning from a few thousand feet up.


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

I tried to XOANON a face, but I have a lot of learn ..... more practice!


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for yellow-poplar flower.


----------



## wvdawg

*Z*

Zonked!


----------



## nick_o_demus

wvdawg said:


> Zonked!



Haha!!! Good one, pops.


----------



## nick_o_demus

*Ar pistol*

Lunch break  at the range.


----------



## rip18

*B is for...*

B is for blackbird - in this case a striped blackbird (a female red-winged blackbird) from last week.


----------



## Canuck5

*C*

Chili


----------



## wvdawg

*D=*

Dead bird in Texas


----------



## rip18

wvdawg said:


> Dead bird in Texas



Good one!


----------



## rip18

*E is for...*

I'll stay with wvdawg's south Texas theme from within the last week...

E is for _Erythrina herbacea _(aka Coral Bean).  Apparently it doesn't get top-killed by cold in south Texas like it does in south Georgia, because it is bigger & woodier down there.


----------



## Canuck5

*F*

Old Farm grain drill


----------



## nick_o_demus

*G is for a "Gobbler" with a view...*

My Rio from Texas last year... I see a pattern here, pops...


----------



## rip18

*H is for...*

H is for hunters hunting!  (Take for the day = 1 redhead, 1 sawbill, and 1 decoy!)


----------



## Canuck5

*I*

Islands


----------



## wvdawg

*J = Jake*

doing his best turkey imitation in the blind during youth hunt.


----------



## rip18

*K is for...*

K is for kiskadee - a great kiskadee from last week in south Texas.


----------



## Canuck5

*L*

How do you just not Love the Little Ones?


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome little bunny shots!


----------



## wvdawg

*M*

Mess of feathers under the tailgate.


----------



## rip18

*N is for...*

N is for net - time to get the net!


----------



## nick_o_demus

*O is for...*

One very happy guy! Tagged out!


----------



## Canuck5

*P*

Pinewood Racers ...... LOL, after cleaning out the garage, had some leftover scraps of wood and made some Pinewood Racers (or what we used to call them) for the neighbor kids.  I thought they were going to turn themselves inside out, playing with them.


----------



## BERN

*Q*

quahog

(not really, but in the family)


----------



## wvdawg

*R*

Red Easter egg was her favorite.


----------



## rip18

*S is for...*

S is for swimming scaup...


----------



## Silver Britches

*T*

Tall tree.



You can't really tell in the pic, but this is a massive pine tree.


----------



## Canuck5

*U*

U can see Elfiii's place from here!!!


----------



## rip18

*V is for...*

V is for vulture - a turkey vulture from earlier this month down in Texas.


----------



## nick_o_demus

*W is for Woods*

Saturday afternoon spent chasing Gobblers...


----------



## Canuck5

*X*

There is an Xanthos colored flower in this basket.


----------



## rip18

*Y is for...*

Y is for a yellow butterwort bud covered in morning dew.


----------



## wvdawg

*Z= zebra*

Went back a couple years to find this one . . .


----------



## Canuck5

*A*

Alaska


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

*B*

Blooming Bulbs


----------



## NCHillbilly

*C*

Cuban sammich with some Crunchy tostones, Cinnamon-dusted grilled pineapple and a Cold Cerveza.


----------



## rip18

*D is for...*

D is for driptorch


----------



## Canuck5

*E*

Ear of corn


----------



## wvdawg

*F = flower*

Tiny little flower.


----------



## rip18

*G is ...*

G is for Golf!


----------



## Canuck5

*H*

Hydrengea


----------



## NCHillbilly

*I*

I spied an Interesting silhouette.


----------



## Triggerfinger_4

*J... j is for*

Juvenile Alligator..

Sorry for the quality. Tough to get a good shot with one hand on the camera


----------



## wvdawg

Triggerfinger_4 said:


> Juvenile Alligator..
> 
> Sorry for the quality. Tough to get a good shot with one hand on the camera



Nice - looks like that left hand was a bit occupied!


----------



## rip18

*K is for...*

K is for killdeer finishing up a bath.


----------



## bigbasschaser09

*L is for Late Nights*

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=905605&stc=1&d=1495496912


----------



## antharper

*M*

M is for moth


----------



## Canuck5

*N*

Neighbors new screened in porch .....


----------



## rip18

*O is for...*

O is for orange flower - in this case a few-flowered milkweed found in frequently-burned, wet pine savannahs.


----------



## nick_o_demus

*P is for party as in wedding "party"*

From my wedding a few weeks ago.


----------



## Canuck5

Quadruple geese on a quest


----------



## wvdawg

*R = red*

My first new truck in about 30 years!  Had to have a red one!


----------



## Canuck5

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

S-unrise at the beach.


----------



## Canuck5

*T*

Truck .... 1920 International firetruck


----------



## Canuck5

Guess we might as well shut this thread down ..... unless "U" come up with another picture!


----------



## wvdawg

*U = unique*

Unique turkey (Ocellated) mount that I hope to copy when my cape ever ships from Mexico.  Pic taken at NWTF convention with iPhone.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Velvet


----------



## antharper

*W = West Point lake*

West Point


----------



## NCHillbilly

*X*

X-pired buck.


----------



## Canuck5

*Y*

Yellow building behind 1912 Right hand drive Cadillac, with first electric start


----------



## wvdawg

*Z*

Zoo train - all aboard!


----------



## antharper

*A is for big alligator*

Took the family to the swamp !


----------



## NCHillbilly

*B*

Birdfoot violets Blooming


----------



## Cmp1

antharper said:


> Took the family to the swamp !



Great pic,,,, the lighting is perfect,,,,


----------



## Canuck5

*c*

Car ........ racecar


----------



## GLS

*Darne Doves*


----------



## rip18

*E is for...*

E is for Eating mealworms (or is it for Eastern Bluebird?)...


----------



## Canuck5

*G*

Great Lakes Fishing (Erie)


----------



## nick_o_demus

*House*

Our new house is coming along!


----------



## rip18

*I is for...*

I is for male indigo bunting.


----------



## Canuck5

*J*

Jetty


----------



## nick_o_demus

*Kimber Ultra Aegis II*

The newest addition.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Love. Pure love. I'm still on cloud 9. My son got married!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Marriage.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Newlyweds.


----------



## Canuck5

^^^^(how sweet!)^^^


----------



## wvdawg

Congrats to the whole family!


----------



## rip18

*M is for...*

M is for milkweed bugs on a milkweed seedpod.


----------



## Canuck5

*N*

(I'll follow Rip)  Nichole


----------



## wvdawg

*O = Orb Weaver*

checking her egg sac


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

*P for Pond*

How about the Pond I've been enjoying hunting


----------



## Canuck5

*Q*

Quiet time


----------



## carver

*R is for*

Rainbow


----------



## tsharp

*Shrimp and more shrimp*

Shrimp and more shrimp.


----------



## Canuck5

*T*

Thanksgiving Day at camp ..... a great week, with great friends


----------



## blood on the ground

Canuck5 said:


> Thanksgiving Day at camp ..... a great week, with great friends



Some great memories made there!


----------



## Canuck5

Oh, fer shure!


----------



## Omega

Ugly brawler


----------



## Omega

Vicious Hunters


----------



## Omega

Winter is Coming...


----------



## Omega

X-Ray


----------



## Omega

Yellowstone at it's finest


----------



## Canuck5

*Z*

Zoe colored my portrait


----------



## Omega

A is for Alligator


----------



## Omega

Brown Pelican


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Cold!


----------



## Canuck5

*D*

Driving at Dusk


----------



## nick_o_demus

Eerie skies above...


----------



## 1eyefishing

Fan fanatic.


----------



## rip18

G is for gundog - in this case a yellow lab retrieving a hen pheasant this past weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly

H
Hefty Hamburger


----------



## Jeepnfish

I think that burger and fries looks good. I'm hungry!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Jeepnfish said:


> I think that burger and fries looks good. I'm hungry!


Then post something that starts with I!


----------



## 1eyefishing

Ips beetle; the 'other' pine beetle...
Evil weevil.


----------



## Lukikus2

J for jet fuel


----------



## NCHillbilly

K:

Kia Parkway buck:



 Just kidding. 

How about Knife-my favorite old pocket knife in action:


----------



## rip18

L is for...

L is for landrovers warming up to take hunters to the field.


----------



## Canuck5

M ...... Museum of Aviation in Macon


----------



## NCHillbilly

N

Next generation of ruffed grouse:


----------



## rip18

O is for...

O is for osage orange fruit from last weekend.


----------



## Canuck5

P .... Party


----------



## NCHillbilly

Q

Quartzite projectile points:


----------



## rip18

R is for...

R is for ring-necked rooster!


----------



## Canuck5

S ... Snapping turtle ..... a big one


----------



## mrs. hornet22

T....... Christmas TREE


----------



## rip18

U is for Upland Game Bird - in this case a Hungarian partridge/grey partridge.


----------



## NCHillbilly

V

View from a mountaintop


----------



## mrs. hornet22

W......Wave


----------



## Canuck5

X .......... Some of these tree's were turning a little xanthic


----------



## rip18

Y is for Yellowfin Tuna at the weigh-in for the 2018 Mississippi Gulf Coast Billfish Classic.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Z

Zero chance of me touching this sucker:


----------



## oldguy

The ruffed grouse chicks and the black widow are my favorites!
Love the ruffed grouse chicks!


----------



## Canuck5

A ..... Arrest


----------



## rip18

B is for...

B is for Boykin spaniel on the run


----------



## mrs. hornet22

C is for........ COLD!


----------



## Canuck5

D ... Deer


----------



## rip18

E is for an elegant great egret floating in to feed.


----------



## Lee Woodie

F IS FOR FLY


----------



## Canuck5

G ..... Great Lakes Fishing


----------



## NCHillbilly

H: _Houstonia serpyllifolia_, creeping bluets, slightly over-exposed:


----------



## rip18

I is for Iguana

Taken last week down in Costa Rica at Carrera National Park


----------



## nick_o_demus

J is for January sky.


----------



## NCHillbilly

K: Kuddly Kritter


----------



## rip18

L is for Lubber Grasshopper.


----------



## antharper

M is for moon


----------



## Canuck5

N1117F


----------



## rip18

O is for One Thousand Colones Bank Note.



How cool is it that Costa Rica features a nice 10 point white-tailed deer on their one thousand colones bill?  (Actually, they feature the dry forest (bosque seca) that includes the white-tailed deer, Guanacaste tree, night-blooming cactus, and bark scorpions.)

Other bills feature other habitat types.


----------



## wvdawg

P = pretty long wait (2 years, 9 months, 17 days) but he is finally home!


----------



## Lukikus2

NCHillbilly said:


> K: Kuddly Kritter
> 
> View attachment 956842



Great shot! Looks hungry and cold!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Q- Question: How many folks know what this fish is?


----------



## Stang

NCHillbilly said:


> Q- Question: How many folks know what this fish is?
> 
> View attachment 957681


   I'm gonna say hornyhead


----------



## rip18

Sweet bird, wvdawg!

I know what it is, NCHillbilly!

R is for Raccoon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Stang said:


> I'm gonna say hornyhead


Yep, it's a river chub, one of a group of several fish known as hornyheads. These get up over a foot long and will often hit streamer flies and lures.


----------



## Canuck5

Skulk of foxes


----------



## NCHillbilly

T- Tailgate Tucker on a Trout Trip:


----------

